
Game Failures Graveyard Tour - kilowatt
http://kevinw.github.io/2017/09/25/game-failures-graveyard/
======
yllaucaj
Great write-up. I've seen the lessons you describe here echoed by many
experienced game developers- the dangers of increasing scope, the importance
of seeking feedback, and so on. The fact that you're able to identify and
communicate those lessons after looking back on your work says a lot about
you. Self-reflection is absolutely easier said than done, so props to you for
putting in that effort and improving.

In my experience, the most common advice that professionals give to new game
developers is to finish their projects. You're past the "new" stage, but I
still think you'd find value in cutting your scope back and releasing projects
like these. If you have 16 + 40 levels that aren't finished, polish 7 of them
and ship it. You've already got these on itch.io- is there an extra 5% that
would let you change the tag from "in development" to "released"?

The only parts of this post I didn't understand were "Tech dolt dramatically
chucks pencil..." and the bit about interdisciplinary mountains. I think I
figured out your intent but the cutaway metaphors lost me. You're good at
describing what you did, what you learned from it, and what you want to do
differently. I value that way more than vague self-deprecation. Just my
personal opinion.

